# EEPROM program controls...



## Willybomb (Aug 3, 2019)

Just wondering if there's a list of the parameters for the various EEPROM programs.  P1 is usually "delay time" or similar for the delays, but what about the others?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 3, 2019)

the controls are set within each program, so they can change every time you change to another program.  You can get a list of the programs from the drop down menu to order the custom eeprom, but I don't think there is a list of the pot assignments for those programs.


----------



## phi1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Most of the pot assignments can be found looking at the pages for individual projects (like octagon, digital delay, three-verb, etc).


----------



## Willybomb (Aug 3, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Most of the pot assignments can be found looking at the pages for individual projects (like octagon, digital delay, three-verb, etc).


Yeah, I was hoping that they'd all be in one place given I've made a few Arachnids/Octagons with custom eeproms.


----------



## Robert (Aug 3, 2019)

Willybomb said:


> Yeah, I was hoping that they'd all be in one place given I've made a few Arachnids/Octagons with custom eeproms.



Wish granted.   

The table might not display properly on some mobile devices so I'll likely export it into a PDF at some point.









						EEPROM Builder - PedalPCB.com
					

Custom Programmed EEPROM




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Willybomb (Aug 3, 2019)

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 4, 2019)

Welllllll I guess it’s time to finally dive into FV-1 territory...next sale, I already ordered this time around


----------

